# Bettas and Heaters



## goldyfish (Jul 8, 2005)

If I keep my bettas water warm with a heater will they be more active :fish:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What's the current temperature? How big is your tank and what heater?
I'm not sure but anyway they're not very active fish... so if yours is sleepily swimming around, don't worry.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I think if you have a heater in the tank and keep the temperature around 80 degrees the betta will be more active than if the water is at room temperature.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I just noticed a drastic change in how my betta acts since I have added a heater. Before it was about 69-72 and now its 76, he is much more active. My other betta I had I kept him at 80 and he was the most active fish, swam all over the 55g like he owned it.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

They like temps in the upper 70s the best. I wouldn't go much above 80 long term.


----------



## goldyfish (Jul 8, 2005)

*Thanks*

:fun: Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> They like temps in the upper 70s the best. I wouldn't go much above 80 long term.


80 is the perfect temp for bettas. 82 for rearing fry.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

I only have a 1 gallon tank. With one betta, some gravel, and 2 fake plants in it. Temp usually is around 76 with no heater in it. My betta seems very active most of the time.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Make sure if it's a plastic tank you don't melt it !


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Seeing bettas come from a warm climate they are use to heated waters they can still live quite happily but I have dif noticed a change when I put a heater in


----------

